# HELP with sizing on Thirty Two Lashed boots



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I wear a 10.5 street shoe, and my 32 TM Twos fit perfect in 10.5. So your street size should work. Any good fitter should be able to get that size to fit you perfectly. I have wide skinny feet and after heat molding mine I really don't think they could fit any better. It seems like maybe the 32's are wider, perfect for people like me. Don't give up until you have the right fit. They should be way more comfortable than Burton rentals.


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks

It just seems the store was so reluctant to even let me try a pair of 10 and a halfs...I admit I would rather less toe room if I have no heel lift.
Not sure if they will let me exchange them since they were heat molded in the store but I havent taken them up the mountain.
Did your ones pack out much in toe area?


----------

